# Kuota Tells USA to [email protected]#$ off?



## PlatyPius

A Kuota dealer I know just told me that Kuota has given the big finger to the USA and pulled out of the market. Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## coviello

Kuota website is gone. Kuota USA is no more. Kuota rep said they were done.


----------



## MikeBiker

There are plenty of other fish in the sea.

Why aren't any bikes named for fish?


----------



## old_fuji

MikeBiker said:


> There are plenty of other fish in the sea.
> 
> Why aren't any bikes named for fish?


Are walleyes good bikes?


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Who??


----------



## Mapei

MikeBiker said:


> There are plenty of other fish in the sea.
> 
> Why aren't any bikes named for fish?


Landshark.


----------



## PlatyPius

MikeBiker said:


> There are plenty of other fish in the sea.
> 
> Why aren't any bikes named for fish?


Barracuda?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

Things aren't quite as dire as Kuota telling the US to 'F Off'...but it isn't a great situation at the moment.

Kuota is in the process of undergoing a distributorship change. The old North American distributor (who was based in Montreal Canada) Eurospek has gone out of business. The person who was running the show there has been looking for a financial backer for @ 8 weeks, and was unable to find a suitable partner.

So Kuota Italy found a new distributor that will be taking over. They began this process about a week ago, so there are still many questions to be answered and issues to be sorted out. 

Because the new distributor is also Canadian based, there will be some hurdles to overcome with regards to getting bikes delivered to the US in a timely and cost effective manner, so there are logistic things that must be dealt with. The new distributor has to have an opportunity to get on top of the situation and it will take a little for them to get fully up to speed.

They are concerned about the perception of the brand here in the US as well as the few customers who are awaiting warranty situations to be resolved. They will attack warranty first and then handle the process of repairing relationships with anyone (dealers) who feels they have been mishandled by the old distributor or the brand.

It's a process, and one that has only now started. So it will take awhile to get all these things ironed out.

In the meantime, I will continue to try to address any concerns as best as I can, though at the moment there isn't much that can be done until the new distributor gets inventory and is ready to move forward.

Thanks for letting me clarify things even if it only marginally helps.

[email protected]


----------



## PlatyPius

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Things aren't quite as dire as Kuota telling the US to 'F Off'...but it isn't a great situation at the moment.
> 
> Kuota is in the process of undergoing a distributorship change. The old North American distributor (who was based in Montreal Canada) Eurospek has gone out of business. The person who was running the show there has been looking for a financial backer for @ 8 weeks, and was unable to find a suitable partner.
> 
> So Kuota Italy found a new distributor that will be taking over. They began this process about a week ago, so there are still many questions to be answered and issues to be sorted out.
> 
> Because the new distributor is also Canadian based, there will be some hurdles to overcome with regards to getting bikes delivered to the US in a timely and cost effective manner, so there are logistic things that must be dealt with. The new distributor has to have an opportunity to get on top of the situation and it will take a little for them to get fully up to speed.
> 
> They are concerned about the perception of the brand here in the US as well as the few customers who are awaiting warranty situations to be resolved. They will attack warranty first and then handle the process of repairing relationships with anyone (dealers) who feels they have been mishandled by the old distributor or the brand.
> 
> It's a process, and one that has only now started. So it will take awhile to get all these things ironed out.
> 
> In the meantime, I will continue to try to address any concerns as best as I can, though at the moment there isn't much that can be done until the new distributor gets inventory and is ready to move forward.
> 
> Thanks for letting me clarify things even if it only marginally helps.
> 
> [email protected]


Glad to hear that they aren't just bailing on the US/North America. Kuota has some nice bikes, and I'd hate for them to go away.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

PlatyPius said:


> Glad to hear that they aren't just bailing on the US/North America. Kuota has some nice bikes, and I'd hate for them to go away.


I agree. The bikes this year are the best that Kuota has ever offered and I would hate to see the brand go away from North American distribution. I hope that the new distributor is able to get things going quickly and that I can still be involved. I believe in the product, and would love to continue to work with them.


----------



## cyberbillp

*My Kuota*

Don't know if it matters, but I LOVE my Kuota Kult. 

Women swoon and Men drool when they see it. I've had riders come up and say "It looks like it's going 100 just sitting there", and it's beauty is more than skin deep. I instantly gained 2-3mph over my 5000 Trek. 

It's light strong and fast. I broke 40 mph on it in a flat no-wind sprint last September, something I could never do on my old bike. So I do hope you make it back to the US, cause if anything ever happens to my KULT, I want another one just like it. 

My other buying options were a Ridley Noah or a Pinerello Dogma, and I have no regrets with buying the KULT over the other brands.

If I had one complaint, it'd be that I didn't get a manual with torque values for the various parts of the bike like the seat clamp etc...


----------



## thatdrewguy

Mapei said:


> Landshark.


Gary *Fish*er
oh wait that's gone too.


----------



## Kuma601

Glad to hear this is getting sorted out. 

It had been difficult to find dealers in southern and central Calif. There for one season, gone the next.  Tri Lab was the only I recall some months back. Hope they will continue with the new distributor if not a few more in the area.


----------



## Kuma601

Tino, any updates?

I still don't see a USA site.


----------



## Albacore

Any updates on a distributor?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

Hi again everyone.

The new Kuota distributor (Damco) is in the process of getting the 2012 bikes ready to launch. Unfortunately (for me), I am not involved in the new launch of the bikes and it looks like I'll watch this unfold from the sidelines. If that changes and they do involve me as they begin their 2012 business, I'll let you all know asap.

This is all very unfortunate...I think Kuota makes a great product and they don't get near the credit that they deserve for innovating new ideas long before competitors make these same types of changes. If I'm not involved with them moving forward, it won't be because I don't want to be or that I don't believe in the product.


----------



## Kuma601

Thanks Tino. 

Looking forward to seeing some in the states. 

For any of us we'll have to contact this company as per the Kuota.it site:

D’AMOUR BICYCLE & SPORTS INC
5000 FRANCOIS CUSSON

LACHINE - QUEBEC H8T 1B3

1-514-637-6511
514-637-7999
[email protected]


----------



## iamjohn

Hi Guys and Gals, I'm new to this forum so Hello. I just put a deposit on a Kuota K Factor that's being built out for me now. Then I discovered this forum and this thread about Kuota not having dealers in the US currently.

I contacted D'Amour Bicycle & Sports and they told me they are in fact the American distributor. They said I could get parts through them if needed. My question is, should I be concerned about getting warranty work done given that there still don't appear to be any US dealers?

I'm purchasing the bike from ATA Cycles here in the town where I live. They've been around a while and have a very good reputation so I trust them. Also, does anyone happen to know the status of Kuota reestablishing dealer relationships in the US?

Any advice/input is really appreciated.


----------



## iamjohn

Bump for any input at all.


----------

